# SD or HT out there?



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I am looking for and SD or HT for an 04 TJ, anybody selling one out there? I am in the northeast.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

cmon..... someones gotta have one.....


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I know right... how do you like that snow way? Do you like the full trip? Does it trip often?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

well... long story short. It's not heavy duty enough. most of the plows for jeeps are "light duty" and I was trying to use it for commerical applications. ( small parking lots) and had my share of issues. If i was just plowing my personal driveway and maybe grandma's... Snoway would be perfect... but if your putting your jeep to work you need atleast a fisher ht, or SD/HD IMO.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with you, that's why I am looking for the ht or sd, I am not looking to do commercial, however, you never know I may get some small lots. I had a cj7 with a fisher about 10 years ago and loved it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

This may work for you...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119466

Being from an F150, I say it's the 7.5'


----------

